# Javalina



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Returned from the Arizona Javalina hunt on Tuesday, had a great time enjoying the scenery, seeing some great mule deer, scaring the crap out of a coyote, stalking the majestic blacktailed jackrabbit and to top it all off, my brother and I were successful on the little pigs; 45 and 42 lbs dressed (yes we weighed them and mine was bigger:smile


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a fun hunt , haven't done it in years. 
Would like to do it again. 
Have to put in on my bucket list. 8)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - do you have any pictures?


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats - do you have any pictures?


I do! But I have always had trouble posting them so I have basically given up on posting any pics.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a picture of one that I put the sneak on this year and let get away.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice one Critter!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

*Pics*

Thanks to Goob here are some pics! I really think the doe jackalope is a real trophy! We searched hard for a buck could only find a few does!


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Awsome report! This is definitely on my short list of hunts I'd like to do.


----------

